# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  κύκλωμα TQFP44  PIC18F458-I/PT

## diskjohn

Καλή σας μέρα εύχομαι να είστε καλά όλοι με τον covid-19 , λοιπόν έχουμε ένα pic PIC18F458-I/PT  μορφή TQFP44 το κύκλωμα αυτό στην φώτο και θέλω να ανεβάσω το .Hex  έχω και αυτόν τον προγραμματιστή  https://www.easytechnology.gr/electr...pic-programmer  αυτός φυσικά δεν δείχνει και το icsp που έχει (vpp , low , dat , clk ,vcc , gnd ) . Εδώ λοιπόν θέλω την βοήθεια σας  στο pcb δείχνει τα icsp  μπορείτε να μου πείτε πώς να συνδέσω το pic ποια νούμερα με το icsp πχ το 18 με το vpp ? τα άλλα με μπερδεύουν και με βάση το pcb πόσα τελικά χρειάζεται  να συνδέσω, την τροφοδοσία θα την πάρει από το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα  , και με πόσα volt δουλεύει ο pic 5 η 9 volt ? 
Ελπίζω να μην σας μπέρδεψα   ευχαριστώ ..

xx1.jpgpic.PNG

----------


## VirusX2

Θα πάρεις με καλωδιακια από το zif του programmer και θα τα ενώσεις με τα πιν εκεί που λεει στην πλακέτα icsp, το "κενο" που γράφω είναι αυτό που λείπει ένα πιν και θα έπρεπε εκεί να είναι η VDD. Αν δεν είναι κινεζια του 1€ η όλη πλακέτα είναι απαράδεκτο.

Από αριστερά προς δεξιά έχουμε MCLR κενο VSS PGD PGC, οπότε τα αντίστοιχα που θα ενώσεις με το zif είναι:
ZIF - Board
1   - MCLR
11 - VDD
12 - VSS
40 - PGD
39 - PGC

Για το VDD όπως σου είπα λείπει οπότε θα πρέπει να ενώσεις το 11 του ZIF με ένα σημείο της πλακέτας που έχει τα 5V, όσο πιο κοντά γίνεται στο pic. Προσωρινά μπορείς να πάρεις από τα ποδαράκια 7 ή 28 του pic. Το pic αυτό είναι 5V.

Σημειωτέον ότι δεν ξέρω αν το προγραμματιστηρι αυτό υποστηρίζει τροφοδοσία δική του και πως ρυθμίζεται, θα πρέπει το κύκλωμα να είναι σε λειτουργία κατά τον προγραμματισμό.

----------


## diskjohn

Καλησπέρα το σχέδιο είναι ενός Ρώσου δεν ξέρω και εγώ για το vcc  αν μπορείς δες λίγο τον δικό μου programmer και πες μου με βάσει το icsp που έχει πως πάνε
IMG_20200908_160217.jpg

----------


## VirusX2

Ολα αυτα που είπα δεν είναι για το programmer του γείτονα... Για το δικο σου ειναι...

----------


## Panoss

1. Βρες στο Zif socket ποιο είναι το πιν 1 (κάπου θα το γράφει στην πλακέτα)
2. Βρες στην πλακέτα του PIC ποιο είναι το MCLR  (Vpp)
3. τα ενώνεις με ένα καλώδιο 


(και τα υπόλοιπα όπως στο ποστ #2)

Οι αντιστοιχίες πρέπει να είναι ως εξής (περίμενε να το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος):
MCLR->Vpp
? low
PGD->dat 
PGC->clk 
VDD->vcc 
VSS->gnd

----------


## diskjohn

το ξέρω απλώς σου έβαλα την φώτο να δεις το icsp που έχει και έχει αλλη ονομασία αυτήν (vpp , low , dat , clk ,vcc , gnd ) 



> Ολα αυτα που είπα δεν είναι για το programmer του γείτονα... Για το δικο σου ειναι...

----------


## VirusX2

VPP - MCLR
LOW - δεν χρειάζεται
DAT - PGD
CLK - PGC
VCC - VDD
GND - VSS

Κατα τα λοιπα οπως τα ειπα στο πρωτο μου ποστ! Καλη τυχη!

----------

